# August Giveway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

[attachment=0:3d3rohoc]Goat Tracks Cover.jpg[/attachment:3d3rohoc]The August giveaway is a one (1) year subscription to Goat Tracks Magazine. Compliments of Shannon Ashment, owner of Goat Tracks. Published quarterly and the only magazine dedicated to packgoats. Reply to this post by August 31 and be entered to win.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

Yay magazines


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Sign me up. It's great. IdahoNancy


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow! Yes!

This would be great! 

Count me in!

Stephanie


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

Great giveaway. Thank you Shannon from the mag!!!

Please include me in the drawing!

Shar


----------



## Stoneyridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Please add my name - this is a great prize!

Diane in KY


----------



## amcoy (Jun 18, 2009)

Count me in too!

Anne


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

count us in too..


----------



## hend_rex (Feb 28, 2009)

Woo hoo!! I need to renew anyway. Count me in.  

Glenna

Who won the July give away? I missed it.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Love to have it please count me in.....


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

hend_rex said:


> Who won the July give away? I missed it.


The July winner was Rod Meyer.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Please count me in! Thanks


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Please include me in this month's giveaway.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Joyce W (Jan 4, 2009)

I love magazines!!!!!
Count me in


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Love to get this one. Count me in. IdahoNancy


----------



## rowangoat (Jun 17, 2009)

Yea!!! Sounds great!


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

Please put my name in the drawing.
Beth in Utah


----------



## bbell (May 24, 2009)

count me in!

Brandon


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

me too please.


----------



## SilverSage (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh! Me too, please. This is great. Thanks!


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

O.K. - Sign me up!! Thanks!


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

Please include me too! Thank you, Dionne.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Last min.slide in!

I did not know there was a goatpacking mag. I am such a noob. 
Shelly


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The August winner of the one years free subscription to Goat Tracks Magazine, courtesy of Shannon Ashment is Bob Jones.

Congratulations Bob!


----------

